# text - vergilbt ( alte zetung like) machen



## 2mac (29. Oktober 2002)

habe nen normalen text als jpeg,weißer bg.
will den jetzt so wie eine alte zeitung aussehen lassen!
thx im vorraus schonmal!

mac


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Oktober 2002)

Schau mal auf drweb in die Photoshopabteilung, ich glaube dort wahr ein Tutorial zu sowas...


----------



## Holzkopf (30. Oktober 2002)

*Zeitungstutorial*

Vielleicht findest Du ja hier was:

Zeitungstutorial 

einige Papiertutorials


----------

